# ADA wood cabinet, green aqua cabinet...



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a clue how they get the finish on the cabinets? Green aqua obviously found out but I still have no idea how they get the seamless look where you don't see separate wood pieces.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

I would guess they use wood laminate or veneer.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Laminate, veneer, possibly powder coat? Could also sand, fill the pores with a slurry and sand again.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx

Formica


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Chronados said:


> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx
> 
> Formica


Yes, that's what he used. That is not what ADA or green aqua uses.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I am pretty sure the real ADA stands also use a type of laminate.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Look at them in the videos and the green aqua ones on flikr, it's not laminate


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

what is green aqua?


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Google


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

why thanks john, you are so helpful. Google yeilds no results for green aqua for me. Are you referring to do aqua or mr aqua?


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Google " The Green Machine". It's a British site(UK)


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

JohnD72992 said:


> Look at them in the videos and the green aqua ones on flikr, it's not laminate


Link please


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/9356445571/in/photostream/

That's the Flickr album, these are there stands.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> why thanks john, you are so helpful. Google yeilds no results for green aqua for me. Are you referring to do aqua or mr aqua?


Green Aqua is the distributor for ADA in Hungary. 
http://www.greenaqua.hu/

(Pretty cool site) 

I still think it is a very nicely done laminate (they have brands or types we can not get in the US), you can get super clean seams with a router if you are skilled. I know the inside is wood from various pictures of the inside of the real stands, probably a type of plywood and stained.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Green Aqua is the distributor for ADA in Hungary.
> http://www.greenaqua.hu/
> 
> (Pretty cool site)
> ...


I was at ADG Sunday and inspected them, it is number 1, not real wood but mdf and 2, not laminate. I've done carpentry for 5 years and my dad 18 and he has never seen it either. It is paint, but almost as if the stands were dipped or just very tediously painted. In other words... The stands are worth the money, the finish job is amazing. If you are even able to find a shop capable of an ADA finish, it will cost the same or more than ada stands.


----------



## aquabruce (May 10, 2012)

It's probably a product similar to this. 

http://www.rustoleum.com/project-catalog/kitchen/countertop-transformations-submitted-by-dan-g

http://www.rustoleum.com/product-catalog/consumer-brands/specialty/countertop-paint/


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It is just a sprayed lacquer finish of some type.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, I was wondering how they got the finish even inside the holes so that would explain it. I believe it, as each stand on the site says they are made to order. Basically a piece of custom cabinetry which is never cheap.


----------



## JohnD72992 (Aug 8, 2013)

Green_Flash said:


> Well, I was wondering how they got the finish even inside the holes so that would explain it. I believe it, as each stand on the site says they are made to order. Basically a piece of custom cabinetry which is never cheap.


Yep, the absolute closest thing you could do to copy the finish would be making one out of 3/4" birch, wrapping in wood veneer and edge banding, then sanding and priming/painting several times which would leave you with the smooth seamless look. The material alone would cost $600 then a week or so worth of labor. And all just to hope it comes out right.


----------

